# What would John Wayne think



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

John Wayne Tactical
http://www.mossberg....fault.asp?id=31


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

If that isn't the ugliest darn thing I've ever seen. Never been a Mossberg fan and even less now.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Looks like one of my guns i use on Modern Warfare......for you older folks that is a video game


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

really? a tactical lever gun??? i thought the whole idea of a lever gun was to get back to the "roots"


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Too bad its a mossberg!!! If it were a Winchester 94 it'd be a different story........ IMO


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

for once i have no words.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HOLY CRAP ! I'm with bones that thing is U-G-L-Y did we run out of trees or what...They might have tried to make it styled like the original but out of plastic, I could live with that.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OMG!!! John Wayne just rolled over in his grave.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He's not dead !! He shares a condo with Elvis in a suburb of San Francisco.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> He's not dead !! He shares a condo with Elvis in a suburb of San Francisco.


That's right. I forgot about that.







That ugly gun still made him turn over.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He better be careful doing that , there.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> He better be careful doing that , there.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I remember flying to Frisco for the first time, when I got off the plane there was this sign that read :

"if you drop your keys, kickem to Oakland before you pick them up"


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They'll just mug you in Oakland and send you back. And they'll probably use an ugly gun there too.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> They'll just mug you in Oakland and send you back. And they'll probably use an ugly gun there too.










LOL


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know why anybody would want a tactical lever gun especially one as ugly as that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A lever gun can be fired faster than a bolt though and in certain calibers is quite a big game stopper. In others,357, 44 mag , 45LC it could be rather formidable in a gunfight. I mean , it's no 40S&W with a mega magazine but if you can only afford one gun it might serve dual duty.

But this one is still ugly.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like something you would win in a raffle.....


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like Cowboys and Aliens.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

HowlinRed said:


> Looks like Cowboys and Aliens.


I knew I'd seen that somewhere. LOL


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I just had to do it. LOL


----------



## tnridgerunner (May 25, 2011)

*The Duke would most likely say, " Now that's an ugly gun ya got *
*there PILGRIM, but shoot'em if ya got'em."







*


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Nuts, but the Duke would probably be laugh'n his butt off. What with all the flashlights and lasers and vertical grip and bi-pod and dot sight, and scope, I bet it would be hell pulling it from the scabbard. That poor ol plug horse would be teetering to the right. "Fill yer hand, with plastic and such! I aim to do you in, Ned, with space age polymers and do-hickies!" Kinda takes the exitement out of a good western, don't it......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said !!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

All that stuff doesn't make it shoot any better. That's for darn sure !


----------

